# slight bleeding before ovulation



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi. Does anyone have slight bleeding around ovulation? 

I've read about this but have never experienced it before,  except for the last two months.  I've been getting a slight browny tinge on my pants (sorry tmi) when my cbfm is high and before the peak. That's before ovulation, so I'm a little confused.

I'd love to know if anyone else has this and what might be happening xx


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Molly

I used to have that and never thought anything of it, as i had read that it can be blood from the egg releasing.
However when we went for tests to find out why we were not getting pregnant, we found my tubes were completely blocked so the egg releasing was def not the cause.

When i had my operation to remove my tubes it was found i had endometriosis i hadn't known about. My surgeon
felt that was probably the cause of spotting at ovulation and the spotting i had a few days before my period arrived.

This may not be your cause but may be worth asking about. It is very common and lot's of people have a very mild
case without knowing as did i xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry that happened to you  

I've had so many tests for pretty much everything but I haven't had my tubes checked.  I did have a full fertility scan though and it didn't show any signs of endo, I'm wondering whether it would show up in the scans & obviously the scan doesn't show if the tubes are blocked.  I don't have any other symptoms of it though, did you in hindsight?

Oh blimey, another thing to worry about!  We're due to start ICSI this month (hopefully, if my thyroid levels have reduced enough).  It seems odd that this has just started in the last couple of months.  I don't think that I've got any more obsessive about checking these things (I don't think that it would be possible!). 

Hoping it's not yet another knock back to us starting, I don't feel like I have much time left.  Thank you so much for replying to me x


----------

